# Fred Vargas...e il terrorismo...



## Old velistasolitario (9 Febbraio 2009)

Provo a lanciare una piccola e curiosa discussione....non mi è affatto piaciuto l'intervento, presso il governo d'oltralpe, posto in essere da Fred Vargas, ottima e stimata scrittrice franzosa, a proposito ed in favore della Petrella e di Battisti....del quale si fa portatrice d'una supposta innocenza...
Posto che sono convinto di quanto sia indispensabile l'estrema libertà d'opinione e d'espressione d'ogni testa pensante, mi chiedo quanto possa essere tollerabile e sopportabile l'atteggiamento oltranzista e  supponente (dimostrato dai suoi errori evidenziati dai giornalisti francesi) di un esponente della cultura quando si schiera, in modo così netto e senza confronto, su di una tematica tanto delicata e carica di risvolti morali e personali....
....posizioni eventuali a riguardo...?....buon inizio di settimana a tutti...


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

non l'ho apprezzata manco io.
e poi come scrittrice non mi garba


----------



## Old velistasolitario (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non l'ho apprezzata manco io.
> e poi come scrittrice non mi garba


 

...a me non dispiacciono alcuni suoi lavori....certo che spesso le posizioni che si prendono corrono il rischio d'inquinare anche tutto ciò che siamo e ci portiamo in dote.....


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

ma come fa a stabilire che è innocente? 
che si limiti a scrivere


----------



## Old velistasolitario (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come fa a stabilire che è innocente?
> che si limiti a scrivere


...già....ma a volte il fatto che la propria opinione o le proprie idee possano essere oggetto d'acquisto da parte del pubblico, secondo me causa nell'autore una sorta di senso d'onnipotenza per il quale si autoconvince che ciò che dice sia estremamente valevole e piuttosto corretto....


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...già....ma a volte il fatto che la propria opinione o le proprie idee possano essere oggetto d'acquisto da parte del pubblico, secondo me causa nell'autore una sorta di senso d'onnipotenza per il quale si autoconvince che ciò che dice sia estremamente valevole e piuttosto corretto....


errore che commettiamo in tanti pur non essendo autorevoli autori


----------



## Old velistasolitario (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> errore che commettiamo in tanti pur non essendo autorevoli autori


 
....come non essere d'accordo.....


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2009)

*Non l'ho letta*

ancora ma contavo presto di farlo...


----------

